# make modules_install & Gentoo

## Xywa

Hi,

I found on Gentoo wiki:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade

That there is no 'make modules_install' command after 'make'. Is it this not necessary during Gentoo upgrade? In last 10 years I alwways used to do make modules_install after make.

----------

## charles17

Did you see the link in the "For this step, follow the steps in the manual configuration article." phrase?

----------

## Xywa

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Did you see the link in the "For this step, follow the steps in the manual configuration article." phrase?

 

Many thanks, maybe I am getting older   :Very Happy: 

----------

